# Arroyo High School Of El Monte (comment them)



## peanutbuttersports (Jul 12, 2009)

Pictures by peanutbuttersports - Photobucket

please tell me what u think

and yes i know i ahve to remove or remake my watermark

but otherwise please tell me what u think about the photo itself
Here's Just A Sample


----------



## peanutbuttersports (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone?????????


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 12, 2009)

Think about composition, faces are usually better that backs, also most of the time try not to cut off arms and legs of your main subjects, #s 3 & 4 are my favs of the group, Keep Practicing


----------



## peanutbuttersports (Jul 12, 2009)

what about on the site


----------



## peanutbuttersports (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 13, 2009)

Repeat posts aren't going to make anyone comment, they will just get you in trouble.


----------



## ottor (Jul 13, 2009)

Pics are good.... had to show them to my wife - she graduated from Arroyo in 1969 ....... dzn't appear they watered the grass since then..

As Varsity Track, she remembers the field very well....

thanks,


----------



## peanutbuttersports (Jul 13, 2009)

hahaha 
thats cool

so anyone else got c&c


----------



## peanutbuttersports (Jul 14, 2009)

does anyone else have c&c for me


----------



## peanutbuttersports (Jul 15, 2009)

please comment on them


i really want to know what alot of you guys and gals think

thanks


----------



## mschoelen (Jul 26, 2009)

If you want c&c that bad you should start by numbering your photos.

#1 less angle

#2 less grass

#4 I would have shot horizontal so the runner has more room to run in the frame.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 26, 2009)

#1 looks soft, missed the peak action and why did you tilt it 

#2 Delete it not worth keeping 

#3 Too much clutter in the background, open the aperture to blur it out, and why B+W

#4 Can't understand why you were positioned to photograph their backs another for the recycle bin


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the best thing about your pictures is that the exposures are accurate and the motion has been frozen very well by adequately high shutter speeds. As far as good sports framing and composition, you have a ways to go.

When photographing runners, they need to have room "to run into",and the shot of the male runner you have him shown as it is called "running out of the frame"--that is, there's too little space in front of him, and too much space behind him. That photo would have been a much better image shot horizontally.

Faces of runners are better than the backsides, so the girl running the relay shot does not have nearly as much impact as if you had been 15 feet farther up the track,and had been able to show her face.

The cheerleaders in the gym, photographed from behind is an example of poor positioning. You needed to have been in front of the group. The soccer players shot is cropped too tightly,and the tilt looks bad.


----------



## smyth (Aug 1, 2009)

General critique:

Show more faces: get in front of the action instead of behind it, so you have them coming at you.

Tight & Bright: You've got the bright part down, the exposures are good. But you need to shoot tigher for some of them, specifically the track ones, you need to shoot tight to get rid of distracting backgrounds, we need to see the emotions on their faces.

For sports, I find it helps if you shoot straight, no diagnonal action going on. Diagonals work fine for lots of other things, but I can't say I've seen a sports photo on a newswire shot in a diagonal. 

One missed opportunity in your fourth shot is to lose some of the grass and show more of the track where you can see his shadow...It would look really neat if his whole shadow was beside him, and if it looked like the runner had somewhere to go.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 1, 2009)

for 1. your watermark is too distracting... 

2. they are all pretty soft of focus

3. as said, faces are better than backs.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 1, 2009)

the glitter ruins the limages, stop using the glitter as glitter text = .gif image = lower quality


----------



## ocular (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, except for the very last picture you need to focus more on your subjects. #1 needs less people in the bg or blured. #3 is ok, but we don't need to see the pickup truck or the gang on the right; it's very distracting. #4 I would capture from the left instead of dead on. #5 I would shoot the students like a railroad track, I donno, it's late.


----------

